# Sandy Aid Package Price Questioned



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Sandy Aid Package Price Questioned*



_AP_
Conservative lawmakers question those who say Congress must approve a total of $60 billion to help Superstorm Sandy victims rebuild, with some warning the $9.7 billion aid package approved Friday contains unnecessary items.


*Sandy Victim Needs More Than Hugs From Obama to Rebuild Along Jersey Shore*
*VIDEO: Calculating the 'Pork' in Sandy Relief Bill*
*New York Homes for Elderly Under Scrutiny After Sandy*

*FENCES TO MEND:
Reid Faces New Test After Fiscal Crisis Negotiations*




*Fiscal Crisis Package Loaded Up With Special-Interest Tax Breaks*
*OPINION: Truth About Obama's Tax Fake Out*


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

I smell Pork


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2013)

I wonder what Middle Eastern toilet is our wonderful administration trying to flush our money into. Shamelessly using Superstorm Sandy as a covert. What the Muslim Brotherhood burn through all of Obama's gifts already.


----------

